# About Time



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Saw this movie last night. While it may not impress you in its sound or video, it is the best movie I have seen this year. It really make you reevaluate your life and just leaves you with a very grateful feeling.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Is "About Time" the name of the movie?


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

yes! I usually do not endorse movies, but this one is really good. It is due out November 8th.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## ShawnMc (Sep 4, 2009)

I love time travel movies so this is a much watch for me when it comes out on BD. 

Thanks for the endorsement!

Shawn


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've heard NOTHING but fantastic reviews on this one, so I'm going to have to check it out in the cheap seats this month.


----------

